# [H]Testing the waters Dark Angels [W] Paypal £££'s



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok I have a load of Dark Angels that I'm testing the waters to sell including forgeworld and limited edition models. Just trying to gauge interest and see what sorta offers I get at the minute.

Please follow the link to my photobucket to see pictures

http://s116.photobucket.com/user/vaughany86/library/Models for sale and trade?sort=3&page=1


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

the unpainted models you could probably get close to retail price for. you'd have to sell them cheaper than brand new but im sure you were expecting this the limited edition minis you might be able to get a few more bucks out of as there aren't that many of them floating around. As for the painted models..... whoever buys these will in all likelihood strip them and repaint them as soon as possible. They will not want to pay anywhere close to retail price because of all the extra work they would have to do to just to get them to a decent paintable standard. im sure they were painted with love and care but they are not even close to a table top standard. If you want to make a bit more money off them Strip them and sell them as stripped models. that'd be your best bet. Just my 2 cents


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so the dark angels are definitely being sold, I have also dug out a few more bits, Ghazghkull Thraka, Kaptin Badrukk, Mad Doc Snikrot, Warboss with attack sguiq, Big Mek with Shokk Attack Gun, Commissar Yarrick, I think a Vostroyan trooper? and Sigvald the Magnificent, all in metal I also have (but not pictured at the moment) Inquisitor scale Eisenhorn and Inquisitorial Covenant that I may part with dependent on interest and offers, pm me with any questions


----------

